
Grigori Perelman: The genius in hiding - alexandros
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/culturelab/2009/11/grigori-perelman-the-genius-in-hiding.php?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news
======
dsplittgerber
I need to order this book. Perelman has got to be one of the most intriguing
characters of mankind ever. Those social "outcasts" have probably done a lot
more for the advancement of mankind than a huge bunch of those we celebrate
regularly.

